# New Bowls



## N3716E (Nov 18, 2017)

I am still exploring different aspects of turning. This week I completed a square bowl from a 6x6x3” block of Cherry I got from David (gvwp). Not only was he a pleasure to work with, the wood was wonderful to turn. It is finished with Danish Oil.



And here are a couple of other projects I completed this week:



This segmented bowl is made up of 49 pieces of Ash and Walnut and finished with Shellawax.



This bowl is Poplar and Purple Heart, again finished with Shellawax.

Reactions: Like 7 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Tony (Nov 18, 2017)

Very nice! Last one is my favorite, I like that you offset the stripes. Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Nov 18, 2017)

Nice work, Earl! That cherry stands out for me... great looking finish!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 18, 2017)

I can smell the cherry

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Rustburger (Nov 19, 2017)

These look really nice. I think segmented bowls are a lot of work...congrats

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Ken Martin (Dec 3, 2017)

All three are real eye catchers! Beautiful work!

The poplar/Purple Heart seemed to me to be a step on the wild side. Did the pairing of two woods of such vastly different hardnesses cause any issues with sanding?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## N3716E (Dec 3, 2017)

Ken Martrin said:


> All three are real eye catchers! Beautiful work!
> 
> The poplar/Purple Heart seemed to me to be a step on the wild side. Did the pairing of two woods of such vastly different hardnesses cause any issues with sanding?



I didn’t notice any issues with sanding, but I have to admit I still don’t know everything I don’t know (which is part of what makes this learning experience fun).


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 3, 2017)

Exotic creations! Looks like you are an advanced turner! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## N3716E (Dec 3, 2017)

Thanks Chuck; you are too kind.


----------



## TimR (Dec 3, 2017)

Cool. My favorite would be the first!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 3, 2017)

Wow....that first one, the cherry, is awesome!!
How do you chuck that up?


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 3, 2017)

Nice work Earl! Lots of different skills in use there...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Hill (Dec 3, 2017)

Like them all!
Someday I’ll try the segmenting. The bowl in a cube is on my short list—as well as a 4 corner bowl from a cube.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## N3716E (Dec 4, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> Wow....that first one, the cherry, is awesome!!
> How do you chuck that up?



Tim,
I used Cole Jaws and a live center then knocked the center stub out with a chisel and sanded the center down to its final shape I am sure there are better ways, but that's what I came up with.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 4, 2017)

Nice work Earl! The cherry is a real stand out for me. That’s an awesome finish. I just wonder how many of those my wife would attempt to stack ...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

